
Google's new cloud chief has a culture clash ahead of him after 22 yrs at Oracle - nitramm
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/11/16/kurian-has-to-overcome-a-bitter-feud-between-google-and-oracle.html
======
ToFab123
Every time I hear about Googles cloud offering it is always followed by
complains about their support and a discussion about if they even have
something called support. As long as that stays none of the cooperation's I
have worked for the last 25+ years will even look at what Google has to offer
in this space.

------
itronitron
maybe he can get GCP to add actual support

~~~
johnny38
+1 we use GCP it’s pretty good but support sucks. Can’t recommend GCP because
of that.... Everytime we have an issue we waste time explaining the issue and
getting the answer we need. Even if I clearly write my questions in a separate
section named « questions » they still answer bullshit...

